# Adiviná donde está... (XVI)



## uruguay360

Ahi va, mañana la segfuimos Pablito ! espero poder contar ya con mi máquina.


----------



## Pablito28

^

¿Qué le pasó, Troesma?.


----------



## SebaFun

A eso le llamo no querer seguir el juego y regalarme la victoriahno::lol:
Ya anda cansado don pablone....


Pero bueno ahora no hay otra, en un rato subo algo..


----------



## uruguay360

Un virus...trataremos de arreglar hoy, no andaba con tiempo ni para eso...


----------



## Pablito28

^

Pah, que macana. A hacer correr el antivirus y a otra cosa, ¿no?.


----------



## uruguay360

No, no, ojalá hubiera sido tan sencillo, eso ya lo probé... parece que viene de reformateo la cosa...


----------



## Pablito28

¡A la pelota!, está todo respaldado, me imagino...


----------



## uruguay360

Sisi, por duplicado además, pero ni siquiera tengo que tocar el disco de datos, porque tengo dos discos separados, uno para el sistema y otro para los datos, eso está bien manejado, por suerte, bah ! por precaución...


----------



## Pablito28

^

Excelente, brindemos entonces; le doy a elegir...





​


----------



## Tatito

^ 

Jajaja... y quién hizo esa cata de cervezas negras _uruguashas_ y no nos invitó ni a mi ni al Troésma??? Ehh???

Suerte con los datos y la PC Troésma... 

Yo estoy de recuperación en casa por haber donado sangre, asi que una transfusión de alguna de esas no me vendría mal... jejeje...


.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Ni idea che, la foto la _chorié_ de Internet...; muy destacable su actitud de donar sangre Tatín :applause:...

Pero eso no lo exime de tomar líquidos azucarados así que para usted:



​

:gossip: Vamos a decir que es jugo de uva, porque donde aparezca Dosmundini y se de cuenta, seguro lo quema que anda bebiendo en horas de trabajo; Ud sabe como es...


----------



## Tatito

Gracias estimado... dono tres o cuatro veces al año en el Banco de Sangre, pero esta vez un compañero de trabajo tiene un familiar internado en el Pasteur y fuí hasta allí a donar.

Tranqui por lo que diga Dosmundini, tengo el día libre asi que no me puede rezongar de nada... jejeje...


.


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## Pablito28

Ta brava esa cúpula Seba, hmm... ¿centro?.


----------



## uruguay360

y si asi fuera... centro sur ?
Excelente lo de la donación Javi. Felicitaciones.


----------



## SebaFun

Exactamente... en el centro.... calles?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Es una Iglesia, Seba?.


----------



## SebaFun

No, no lo es loca...

No voy a exponer asi a los lugares de mi vida privada:lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Un virus...trataremos de arreglar hoy, no andaba con tiempo ni para eso...


Troesma

Yo siempre llamo al apoyo tecnico de microsoft cuando tengo un virus y me van guiando por telefono hasta resolver el problema.
Tambien tienen un antivirus gratis si lo quiere

La pagina que yo llamo esta en ingles y es para Norteamerica creo, pero encontre esta en espanol.
Ahi lo van a poder ayudar

http://support.microsoft.com/contactus/?ws=mscom


Es gratis para todos los productos de microsoft

Le va a llevar un rato, pero vale la pena

Suerte


----------



## uruguay360

No me diga!!! no la tenía ... esteeee, lo que pasa es que no recuerdo donde "compré" la licencia, ejem... usted me entiende ... se podrá igual ?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Tampoco.


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de los Bulevares ?


----------



## Pablito28

Sí, exacto Don Nandini.


----------



## Fernando A

Centro ?


----------



## Pablito28

Centro es correcto, Don Nandini.


----------



## SebaFun

Libertador...


----------



## Pablito28

^

No.


----------



## Fernando A

Centro Sur ?


----------



## SebaFun

Colonia? paraguay? soriano? canelones? 18 de julio? san jose?


----------



## Pablito28

Una de las calles que mencionás es la esquina correcta.


----------



## SebaFun

San jose...


----------



## Pablito28

Sí, Seba; resta la otra calle.


----------



## SebaFun

Herrera y obes?


----------



## Pablito28

^

No.


----------



## SebaFun

Y yaguaron? o como se llame de ese lado...


----------



## Pablito28

^

No.


----------



## SebaFun

Rio branco?


----------



## Pablito28

^

No.


----------



## SebaFun

Paraguay?


----------



## Pablito28

^

No.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

como pasaste troesma? espero de 10!!!

abrazo


----------



## uruguay360

Cachi! pasé bárbaro, tenía un poco de miedo de que fueran muchas personas y con mi inexperiencia en el horno no poder cumplir, pero hice prepizzas y anduvo todo bien. Cómo te lleva el calorcito de Buenos Aires?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hoy fresquito..pero estuvo insoportable...y aca no tenes ni dnde meterte cuando hace calor

bs as no es una ciudad recomendable en verano


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo, se sabe... es el momento del año en el que no hay que ir para allá .


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass..., respecto al acertijo, ¿museo Fernando García?.


----------



## Fernando A

A mi todavia no me contesto :bash:


Pablito28 esta en la gran final del concurso
UPC Latino

:banana::banana::banana:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479065

:banana::banana::banana:

A VOTAR !!!

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SebaFun

Felicitaciones pablone!!!:applause::applause:


----------



## SebaFun

Y esto como hacemos.... es en el cementerio central?


----------



## uruguay360

Perdón, no había visto la pregunta Fer, no es Cabildo ni museo FG ni Cementerio Central...


----------



## Fernando A

Ciudad vieja ?


----------



## uruguay360

No es ciudad vieja, y ya subo ampliaciones...


----------



## uruguay360

Buenoooo, recuperé intertnet en mi máquinaaaa!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Barrio sur? aguada?


----------



## uruguay360

No Seba, ni Barrio Sur ni Aguada...


----------



## SebaFun

Centro, palermo, sur?


----------



## Fernando A

Interior ?


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhh, interior es correcto... es la edificación más bonita en su tipo según mi modesta opinión ...


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Sur del Rio Negro?


----------



## SebaFun

Colonia?


----------



## ElJaviReve

Maldonado?


----------



## Tatito

Pah que precioso tanque! Y yo que pensaba que el más lindo era el de Colonia Suiza... 

Que te regaló tu hermana Pablín?? No nos dejes así con la intriga... jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Me regaló hace 12 años el nacimiento de mi sobrina el mismo día que yo .


----------



## Tatito

Ahhhh... que nivel! Lo leí y no me di cuenta de que venía por ahi el tema... jejeje. Mandele besos de la barra del SSC a la pequeña entonces también... 

Ponga foto cumpleañero, ponga foto... para adivinar digo... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Bué... se va arrimando gente al boliche... así es como nos gusta? en cualquier momento caen los otros vagos... Percyyyyy ... sacás tres chelas del freezer !!!


----------



## Tatito

Pregunta Percy si solo saca tres...












.


----------



## uruguay360

Y si... para ir tomando frappé frappé !!! mire que llegan Cachirulo, Seba, Fer, Nico, en fin ... y después se quejan del Percy, pobre... pa´mí que Pablito está chupando abajo de la parra... vió que no sube nada...


----------



## uruguay360

no led digo Tatito... éste se peló en forma vergonzosa!! que podría tener mejor que estar en el foro el día de su cumple ??


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... es que justo usté venir a reclamarlo en el día de su cumple, con la cantidad de cosas mas interesantes y divertidas que uno debe poder hacer, antes que meterse en un boliche con una banda de vagos... jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, usted dice ??? y bueno, será así nomás ...


----------



## uruguay360

Subiendo las cortinassss ... esperando por los parroquianossss .... sssssss ...


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno... mientras esperamos lo de Pablito les dejo a este prohombre de la república, que desplazó en su versión ecuestre al mismísimo Artigas de la plaza principal. En pocos lugares sucede esto, en este caso, su hermano, dueño virtual del pueblo, pagó la construcción de la misma... todo un monumento como verán en las ampliaciones, si es que las llegan a necesitar ... seguro que no, bah !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?.

A la pipeta, ¿será por Florida también, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

No, don Pablito, no es el Florida ni nada parecido...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno, ¿Montevideo entonces?.


----------



## uruguay360

No, no, pueblo del interior, decía que el nombre no era nada parecido nomás, jejje !


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssssss... che, profesional no encontré a ninguno, por eso vine yo 

Pueblo dijo?? Pueblo al Sur o al Norte del Rio Negro?


.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Tatín ! al sur, el escultor tiene otra obra muy conocida ,y por lo menos dos o tres características bien particulares en cuanto a su persona y su obra...


----------



## Pablito28

Hhmmm... ¿será Rocha o Maldonado?.


----------



## uruguay360

No Pablito, ninguno de los dos ...


----------



## Pablito28

Hhhmmm... ¿San José?.


----------



## Pablito28

¿El escultor es Manuel Ferrari?.


----------



## Larobi

es Armando González? La escultura que estaba en el acto del 71 o algo así?


----------



## Larobi

pero creo que está en Artigas, y acá dijeron sur ... hno:


----------



## uruguay360

No es Ferrari, usted Clío Reloaded tomesé unos minutos para leer lo que ya subí ! dije que el autor de esta escultura cuyo personaje NO ES Artigas era también el autor del último Artigas ecuestre ... pero queremos saber dónde está este personaje, cuya escultura la encargó su hermano ... lea bien que lo saca ...


----------



## uruguay360

A verrrr, Percyyyy !!! lleva cuatro chelas pa abajo de la parraaaa !!!! Ceci... vas bien rumbeada, el autor es Armando González, integrante del Partido Comunista, muerto en el exilio en Bulgaria. Efectivamente el último Artigas ecuestre está en la ciuda de Artigas y es el que tan bien conoce el señor Pablito28(30) ... Dónde está el monumento del acertijo y quién es el personaje?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> A verrrr, Percyyyy !!! lleva cuatro chelas pa abajo de la parraaaa !!!!


^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Te fallamos hoy... :cheers:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Noooo, mientras tomemos las chelas nooo !!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Larobi

hermanos? hno: ... será el monumento a algún Saravia, Basilicio o como se escriba?


----------



## uruguay360

Es CORRECTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!! y dónde está? que es la pregunta original? Basilicio Saravia, hacha a pedido de José Saravia, nada menos... dónde está????


----------



## Larobi

en Santa Clara de Olimar


----------



## uruguay360

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!! correctooooooooooooo !!!!! su turno maestra del acertijooo !!1 salen otras chelas pa la parraaaa !!!


----------



## Larobi

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


qué bueno, gané!!! bueno, traigan algo para brindar, pero yo no tomo alcohol. Licuado multifruta, Percy!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Ya sentiste a la señoritaaa !!! tratala bien que debe estar buscando algún acertijo ...:lol::lol::banana::banana:


----------



## Larobi

Fácil ...


----------



## Tatito

Carrasco?


.


----------



## Larobi

Punta Gorda. Che, Tatín ... desabrigate un poco, te vas a morirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## uruguay360

Ohhh! no conozco... pero es la cara del Gaucho de Belloni ... o parece... sur de Caramurú ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Cómo anda la muchachada fiel?

pasaba a saludar nomas...voy a ver si afino la punteria y tiro un para de opciones en los proximos días...


----------



## Larobi

Sur de Caramurú??? Sí, sur del sur, bien al sur. Va rumbeado, Troesma!


----------



## uruguay360

cercanías de la plaza Virgilio ?


----------



## uruguay360

levantooooo la cortinaaaa ...


----------



## Larobi

Buen día!!!! Sí, Troesma: cercanías de la Plaza Virgilio, más concretamente calle Mar Ártico. Esa casa tiene esculturas interesantes ...

Ganaste!!! :banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> levantooooo la cortinaaaa ...


Lo ayudo Troésma??











.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahí va!!! gracias tatito ... vamos a ver que tenemos en existencias dentro del local para un acertijo decente ... recuerden que me ausentaré en una media hora...la feria me espera ...


----------



## Tatito

^ 

Aqui estaremos a su vuelta, tire algo para ir picando (acertijos, claro, jeje) y vamos viendo...


.


----------



## Larobi

estoy esperando el acertijo tomándome unos mates ... Y Pablín, y Fernando???


----------



## uruguay360

Buscando ...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Guenas! Retomando esto...

Felicidades para los que vi que cumplieron años 

¿Acertijo?


----------



## Larobi

Troesmaaaaaaaaaaa!! su turnooooo


----------



## Fernando A

Guenasssssssssssss


Como estan todos ?


----------



## Fernando A

La felicito Cecilia por el acertijo que adivino.
Solo usted lo podia sacar...
No es para cualquiera...:applause:


----------



## Larobi

Gracias, Fer!!!  y el Troesma? No aparece, y tiene que poner acertijo!


----------



## Fernando A

Buen dia

Troesmaaaaaa !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Guenos diassss, ya subo algoooo !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass...


----------



## uruguay360

buscando afanosamente ...


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, perdonen la demora, pero es que no tengo nada, tengo que hacer malabares...


----------



## Larobi

güenassssssss ... cercanías de la Embajada de USA??? Tá difícil, Troesma hno:


----------



## ElJaviReve

Av italia?


----------



## uruguay360

No es para ese lado Ceci ... ni Avda Italia ...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿es en Mvd, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Buena pregunta maestro ... no es en MVD ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿S del Uruguay?. 

¿Saco unas cervezas de la heladera, Troesma?


----------



## Miaplacidus

Atlántida. Edificio Atlántida, Rambla esquina República de Brasil.


----------



## uruguay360

Saque para brindar con don Placidus, que le pegó en el medio ....! exactamente... bueno nos tomamos unas blacks mientras esperamos el acertijo de Don Placidus ...


----------



## Fernando A

Mientras vuelve Miaplacidus les comunico que
Pablito28 gano el concurso UPC Latino


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


LA MEJOR FOTO DEL ANIO

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:



FELICITACIONES PABLITO 



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480909


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Larobi

Felicitaciones, Miaplaciudus!!! 

Así que el Pablín ganó el UPC latino???? Qué nivel de parroquianos este boliche! Merecido, Pablín!


----------



## uruguay360

Esssaaaa !!!! Felicitaciones Pablito !!! yo creo que no voté ... no me acuerdo ...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Felicitaciones a Don Pablito, qué nivel!


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... bueno, muchas gracias a [email protected] por los saludos y a Don Nandini por mantenerlos al tanto .

Si no les parece mal, ya que Miaplacidus no ha venido, subo un acertijo que me había quedado colgado.


----------



## Larobi

felicitaciones nuevamente, Pablín ... y sí, me parece buena idea que subas algo


----------



## Pablito28

Muchas gracias Ceci , ya subo...


----------



## Fernando A

Si Miaplacidus no es asiduo al boliche.
Creo que entro y salio


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, a ver que opinan...





​


----------



## Fernando A

Que deben ser de Nacional...:lol:

La Blanqueada o alrededores ?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... buen punto Don Nandini, pero no, no es La Blanqueada.


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de los /Bulevares ?


----------



## Pablito28

No, fuera de los Bvares.


----------



## Larobi

Arriba los tricooooo ... barrio costero?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Va mejorando la puntería, se va acercando... pero no es ni Villa Dolores ni Buceo.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Y se ganó una ampliación:


----------



## Pablito28

¿La Blanqueada?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Venía bien rumbeado, nombró barrios vecinos... pero ya se me fue al joraca....


----------



## Pablito28

¿Parque Batlle, Pocitos?.


----------



## uruguay360

Jacinto Vera ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Aunque no lo parezca.... es Pocitos.


----------



## uruguay360

La relación es con José Gervasio, el héroe? no con el departamento u otra cosa?


----------



## Alvaro_54

La relación es con algo que se llamaba así por Don José y el culpable de eso es Francisco Piria


----------



## Pablito28

Hay muchas callecitas por Pocitos que tienen viviendas de éste tipo, cerca de la Embajada de España es uno de los lugares, pero la verdad que las calles de por ahí no las conozco .


----------



## Alvaro_54

Así es, y bastante cerca de la Embajada de España, así que se la voy a dar como correcta, ya que era bastante difícil.

Entre las calles Cavia, Zubillaga, Eufemio Masculino y Sucre hay cuatro manzanas de un viejo "barrio" llamado Barrio Artigas, rematado por Francisco Piria.

Las calles que cruzan esas cuatro manzanas son Vargas y Timbó, justamente el acertijo está en Timbó entre Vargas y Sucre.

Todo suyo.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah pero mire que lujo... muchas gracias Don Alvarini, le damos paso al Troesma por dos motivos:

a- el primero que nos debía el de hoy de mañana.

b- no tengo acertijo .


----------



## uruguay360

jeje... deme un rato que vuelva del super... nos estamos quedando si nStouts...


----------



## uruguay360

Bue... a ver que tal...


----------



## Pablito28

¡A la pipetua, que hermoso edificio!, ¿Prado?.


Llenó la heladera, me imagino.


----------



## uruguay360

Por supuesto !!! No es el Prado... llamativo verdad? lo tenía en el cajón...


----------



## uruguay360

Muy bueno el proyecto que encontraste. Hoy encontré una coincidencia en materia de murlaes, ya tendrán novedades. pronto el hilo de Laconich, voy a ir subiendo...


----------



## Pablito28

Excelente Troesma.

Hhmmm... ¿Parque Batlle?.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah excelente Troesma, el hilo del amigo Newton es el que espero más ansioso. La otra vez pensé en hacer un hilo de firmas de arquitectos, hay algunas muy curiosas...


----------



## uruguay360

Eso me lo reservo para u360, hay interesantísimas... pero podemos intercambiar material... No es Parque Batlle ...es una esquina ...


----------



## uruguay360

perdonen estan sin corregir...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah muy bien, no sabía que en U360 teníamos una sección de firmas, recuerdo _un tanque para..., un fierro para Aldo..., ayer te vi..._ y algunas más .


Hhmmm... ¿dentro de los Bvares?.


----------



## uruguay360

En el sitio decía yo jeje ... no , fuera de los bulevares...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah perdón...  jejejeje...

Digo Pocitos y digo hasta luego ya que me llaman a cenar. Vengo en un rato.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Mientras esperamos la respuesta de si es Pocitos, yo digo Luis Alberto de Herrera...


----------



## uruguay360

Si, es Pocitos, no es LAH, perdon la demora... sobre una calle importante, no avenidas..


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿ 26 de Marzo a la altura de La Gaceta?


----------



## uruguay360

Muy bien, caso casi, se la puedo dar por ganada... 26 de Marzo esquina Echevarriarza, su turno ALvarenga...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Alvaro_54

Mejor cuidados los detalles sería una linda esquina...

Bom dia caras, ¿onde é esta menina?










Se las dejo para pensar, vuelvo más tarde....


----------



## uruguay360

Si, tiene razón ! a la flauta con la menina, asombroso... dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass...


----------



## uruguay360

Guenass, Pablito! como va?
que opina de la menina?


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Troesma, ¿y Ud?. Sabe que la tengo vista, me parece que por La Aguada, pero esperemos que venga Don Alvarini a ver que dice.

Le paso una ensaladas de frutas mientras tanto:





​


¿Llovió por la República de La Unión, en la madrugada?.


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias! vamosa ir picando ... y cómo llovió !!! supongo que por los dominios del Cilindro tambien ... mire le dejo un tema para que vaya escuchando ... gran tema de The Pretenders...
http://youtu.be/CK3uf5V0pDA
Cómo se pega un video Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah sí sí... por acá llovió...

Para pegar un video es así, suponiendo la siguiente dirección:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA&feature=youtu.be


ponés:


[you tube]CK3uf5V0pDA&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

el primer youtube sin espacios.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, perfectooo ! no la tenía ...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Guenas.... como está esa ensalada! 

No es dentro de los bulevares y no es en la Aguada.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah si, todo de la quinta de Pablito! barrio costero? (no creo...)


----------



## Alvaro_54

Pues crea, es barrio costero, si.


----------



## uruguay360

Ya decía yo...barrio costero... ejem... Pocitos?


----------



## SebaFun

Perdon, dijeron menina o minina? :naughty:


----------



## Alvaro_54

Eu acho que é menina 

Y no es en Pocitos.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿será barrio Sur o Palermo, Don Alvarini?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿A menina candombera? Sería interesante, pero no, no es Barrio Sur ni Palermo.


----------



## Pablito28

Traigo...



Alvaro_54 said:


> Mejor cuidados los detalles sería una linda esquina...
> 
> Bom dia caras, ¿onde é esta menina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se las dejo para pensar, vuelvo más tarde....



¿Punta Carretas o Buceo?.


----------



## uruguay360

Ampliación visual maestro ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Digo Punta Carretas mientras preparo alguna ampliación....


----------



## Pablito28

De una vuelta por acá Troesma:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87867830&postcount=886


----------



## Alvaro_54

Como veran la menina está cercada, le queda poco tiempo...


----------



## uruguay360

Interesantísimo ese aporte de Alvarenga, dejemé estudiarlo, hay algo que no termina de calzarme... pero lo sacamos entre todos... muy bueno. (shhhttt !!! Don Pablito... que pase metimos trayendo a Alvarenga, eh? valorazo... que no lo escuche que se pisha todo...)


----------



## Pablito28

:gossip:: tal cual Troesma, pero no diga nada...


Ah sí sí... ya me ubico Don Alvarini...


----------



## Alvaro_54




----------



## Alvaro_54

Y si ahora no se ubican... más ampliación no tengo:


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... yo ya me ubiqué, el tema es que no tengo acertijo con que continuar .


----------



## Alvaro_54

Ah, ta, igual lo podés decir y si nadie sube nada, mañana subo un muralito para el troesma.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno, se trata de Erazquin entre Bvar Artigas y Rambla .


----------



## Alvaro_54

Satamente!


----------



## SebaFun

Eso es donde va a ser el hotel no? La parte de atras...


----------



## uruguay360

Que suba el muralito !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss


----------



## Pablito28

Noss díasss... ¿cómo le va Troesma?. Trajeron del estudio la última fotografía del boliche...





​




Bue, vio que salieron Letty y Ceci, que siempre decían que no salían en las fotos .


:gossip:: ¿vio como Don Alvarini relojea la chopera?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Me descubrieron, efectivamente tamo relojeando a la chopera... o sea, a la que sirve chopp 

Bueno, aquí está el muralito, esta si que es super facilita:


----------



## Tatito

"Acordate _*muralito*_ de aquel día
que estuviste en urumita
y no quisiste hacer parranda
te fuiste de mañanita
sería de la misma rabia

*Muralito*, *muralito* se creía
que el a mí, que él a mí
me iba a ganar
y cuando me oyó tocar
le cayo la gota fría" 


:lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola a todos, para mí que es el mural de Studer en el Edificio Boreal en Montero e Hidalgos.. Ahora, que presupuesto de peluquería hay en el boliche ! Para mí que quedó muy bien esa instantánea ? no recuerdo si ya lo hice, pero muchísimas felicitaciones Pablito por el premio de La Foto del Año! excelente !


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... muy buenos esos versos Tatiño.

Troesma, las muchachas creo que van a la peluquería con lo que sacan de propinas y muchas gracias por los saludos por el concurso .


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Jajajaja... muy buenos esos versos Tatiño.


No me digas que nunca escuchaste esa canción :nuts:


PD: la imágen debajo de la palabra "chopp" me hace acordar al de la "Doble Uruguaya" 


.


----------



## Tatito

Pasen por acá a tomar una. Yo invito :cheers:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Ay ! una Mastra negra... propongo jornada de pizzas en casa o empanadas en lo de Tatín ocualquier cosa en lo de Pablito con Mastras Negras y agua de la canilla...


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> No me digas que nunca escuchaste esa canción :nuts:


No, Che.




Tatito said:


> PD: la imágen debajo de la palabra "chopp" me hace acordar al de la "Doble Uruguaya"
> 
> 
> .


Exacto :yes:, era el logo de _"Doble Uruguaya"_.


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> Pasen por acá a tomar una. Yo invito :cheers:



Salú...




uruguay360 said:


> Ay ! una Mastra negra... propongo jornada de pizzas en casa o empanadas en lo de Tatín ocualquier cosa en lo de Pablito con Mastras Negras y agua de la canilla...



Jajajajaja... Mastras y algo más espirituoso que el agua de la canilla.


----------



## Alvaro_54

uruguay360 said:


> Hola a todos, para mí que es el mural de Studer en el Edificio Boreal en Montero e Hidalgos..


Así es, esta vez si era facilita nomás 

Toda suya.


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> No, Che.


No puedo permitir que no la conozcas... jejeje

Permiso, pero le voy a poner música al Boliche, me dejan??







Esta canción la pasaron hasta el cansancio en las radios hace como 10 años... la gracia de la letra que copié es que la canción dice _Moralito_ (porque se refiere a un tal Morales) y Alvaro dijo _muralito_ 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Precioso tema! Acá va...


----------



## Tatito

Ni que lo diga! Carlos Vives se ganó mi simpatía hace años y por suerte no me defraudó (?)

Que interesante, será por el Cordón? me suena que lo he visto*








*aunque mi memoria de los barrios céntricos se va desvaneciendo día a día :lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

No se preocupe que no es por ese barrio ...!!


----------



## uruguay360

Opaaa, aprendí gracias a Pablitooo!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> No puedo permitir que no la conozcas... jejeje
> 
> Permiso, pero le voy a poner música al Boliche, me dejan??
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> Esta canción la pasaron hasta el cansancio en las radios hace como 10 años... la gracia de la letra que copié es que la canción dice _Moralito_ (porque se refiere a un tal Morales) y Alvaro dijo _muralito_
> 
> 
> .




Ah sí, que nabo, ahora recuerdo el tema.

Muchas gracias Tatiño .


----------



## Pablito28

Respecto al acertijo, ¿dentro de los Bvares?.


----------



## uruguay360

No, fuera.


----------



## Tatito

Alvaro_54 said:


> ???? Creo que me perdí una parte... los años no vienen solos... a veces me parece que preciso subtítulos para entender toda la película


^^ :lol::lol:

No era un código secreto, jejeje... simplemente preguntaba cuando te sumabas a uno de nuestros _safaris_ donde salimos a caminar durante horas con las cámaras en la mano fotografiando lo que sea*, como única excusa de terminar en algún bar, boliche, pizzería o pulpería tomando alguna cosita... 

*Bueno, alguna vez, alguna foto de alguno de nosotros ha valido la pena la caminata :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Ahora entiendo, está muy bueno, si puedo el día que sea me sumo, y si ustedes no tienen problema en sacar a pasear al "nono"


----------



## uruguay360

Ah no! pere un poco que edad tiene??? nosotros con gente de más de 38 años no salimos... verdad muchachos? ehhh Pocitos es correcto...ejem... andaba en la vuelta, vieron?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Es verdad, pero capaz que podemos hacer una excepción.


----------



## uruguay360

:gossip:Bueno, usté dice ? tiene más de tacuaren ? cuántos... 54 ????? bué, tá bien, Pablito... esperemos que tome bastante lúpulo y malta... :clown::clown: 
Bienvenido a la pateada de caracoles Alvarenga !!! Sale una ampliación ...


----------



## Pablito28

:gossip:yo digo que sí Troesma, además vamos a tener que ampliar el rango de edades, yo cumplí 30 y Ud 29, sino en pocos años más Tatito y Tatita nos tiran para afuera...


¡A la perinola!, pero es un edificio espectacular realmente y muy bien mantenido.

¿Será cerca de la calle Sarmiento?.


----------



## charruchi

es por Trouville, no ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

uruguay360 said:


> Ah no! pere un poco que edad tiene??? nosotros con gente de más de 38 años no salimos... verdad muchachos? ehhh Pocitos es correcto...ejem... andaba en la vuelta, vieron?


ups... me tendré que conformar con ver las fotos y seguir entrenando solo con mis largas caminatas matinales... o esconder un par de sotas en la manga


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿Berro y Scoceria?


----------



## Tatito

Alvaro_54 said:


> ups... me tendré que conformar con ver las fotos y seguir entrenando solo con mis largas caminatas matinales... o esconder un par de sotas en la manga


Pah! Ya me le hicieron el vacío al pibe y me lo tiraron para afuera?? Pero Alvarito, no se me amedrente que cuando salimos juntamos los doscientos años de la emancipación oriental y a veces no somos mas de tres o cuatro... jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28

Alvaro_54 said:


> ups... me tendré que conformar con ver las fotos y seguir entrenando solo con mis largas caminatas matinales... o esconder un par de sotas en la manga



Pero... pero... por favor Don Alvarini... mire que sino lo mandamos buscar...


----------



## uruguay360

^^ Con Don Tattone... no sé si lo conoce...
Cachorri está muy bien rumbeado, en la inmediaciones de Trouville, afine las esquinas, es obra de Caprario,el del Edificio de Assimakos y El Indio ....
Ah ! está en muy buen estado, salvo la puerta que tiene una porquería de chapa arriba , que da esco... el resto, bien.


----------



## Pablito28

Hoy mismo voy a conocer ese edificio en persona, ¡es espectacular!.


----------



## charruchi

creo que es en Solano Antuña, casi en la esquina de donde estaba una estación de servicio obra de Rafael Lorente Escudero, que Ancap demolió....


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si claro, ahora me ubiqué, Solano Antuña y Francisco Vidal.


----------



## charruchi

si es así, y gané, y como me tengo que ir a trabajar, le dejo el lugar, pero no el premio (!!!), al que quiera.....


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... yo gané ayer pero como no aparecí siguieron jugando con una foto del Troésma... si les parece la sigo yo.


.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Dale nomás porque yo también tengo que salir.


----------



## Tatito

No se hagan los locos y se me vayan todos ahora... jejeje

A ver...












.


----------



## Pablito28

Avanti Tatiño...


----------



## Tatito

Correcto Troésma, Aguada es el barrio, ahora afinen que es fácil, no hay mucho edificio en este barrio con ese tipo de molduras. Para ayudarlos les cuento que es un edificio muy bonito y por suerte muy bien mantenido.

Pablín, el ensayo estuvo impecable... una fiesta realmente se viven los últimos días de ensayo. Ya subiré un videíto al hilo de Carnaval 2012 para aburrirlos compartir lo que se vive allí 



.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo le va Troesma?, mire hoy me levanté temprano para amasar .

¿Esa feria?.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah de lujo Tatín, aguardo ese video entonces.

Hhmm... ¿será por San Martín?.


----------



## Tatito

No es San Martín... pero es un general que estuvo peleando por esas mismas fechas por estos rincones del planeta y alguna vez le debe haber dado órdenes al antes nombrado 

.


----------



## Tatito

^ 

Tan complicada era la pista?? :dunno:


.


----------



## Pablito28

Pah Tatiño, la verdad que ni idea...


----------



## charruchi

órdenes a San Martín, sólo se me ocurre Simón Bolívar, pero no se si hay una calle así en esa zona, pero está llena de generales, eso sí........


----------



## Tatito

Pah... hagan como que no dije nada entonces, pensé que los iba a ayudar y al final los enredé mas :bash::bash:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Paaah, cómo le quedó esa masa !!! voy trayendo la leña ... Don Cachorri, usted dice que Bólivar le andaba dando órdenes a San MArtín...hmmm... no recuerdo que se llegara a tanto... eran pares y cuando no prosperó la articulación entre los dos San MArtín arrancó pa atrás ... pal sur ... Bueno, yo qué sé !!
Marcelino Sosa ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Avenida B.G.J.A. Lavalleja?


----------



## Tatito

No es Marcelino... no es el Libertador Brigadier General... 

Vamosssss... es una de las arterias mas transitadas de la Aguada...

.


----------



## Pablito28

Será el Gral Flores... aunque éste apareció cuando estaba todo el pescado vendido...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Pero dijiste que era un general, ¿no?

Gral Flores?


----------



## Pablito28

O Rondeau...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Otro general también


----------



## uruguay360

^^ Y si ... debe ser nomás ... vaya uno a saber la esquina !


----------



## Alvaro_54

O será el General Electric?


----------



## Pablito28

Hhmm... sí es Rondeau hay pocas alternativas... esquina Tajes hay un conjunto de casas antiguas...


¿Cómo le fue en la feria, Troesma?.


----------



## Tatito

Efectivamente era el Gral. Rondeau... y acá les transcribo el por qué del link con San Martín.

_



"Rondeau se abocó a terminar cuanto antes con los federales, pero la única solución que no se le ocurrió para esos enemigos fue negociar con ellos y cederles la autonomía que reclamaban. *Ordenó a José de San Martín que trajera el Ejército de los Andes a luchar también en la guerra civil*. Manuel Belgrano obedeció, pero dejó el mando en manos de Francisco Fernández de la Cruz, y como segundo al general Bustos. Como San Martín se negó, envió al general Balcarce a tomar el mando de su ejército y traerlo a Buenos Aires; los gauchos de Estanislao López detuvieron el convoy"

Click to expand...

_No dije que San Martín le hubiera obedecido :lol::lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

jeje, excelente... Perdón Pablito... hoy casi nada, anduve en otros menesteres que ya podré informar en pocos días... unas 360s interesantes...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah... ya me ubiqué. ¿Estero Bellaco y 8 de Octubre? al lado del edificio de los gladiadores romanos y enfrente a Tierra Santa.


----------



## uruguay360

Siiiii, es la sede de La Charqueada !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

:banana: :banana: :banana:

De lujo, en un rato vengo con acertijo.


----------



## uruguay360

Lo esperamos...


----------



## charruchi

uy, que bueno volver a ver el local de La Charqueada, la cantidad de veces que estuve ahí, y no me acordaba de la fachada !!! la de cantidad de cosas que compré ahí, desde las Selecciones y Mecánica Popular de los 60s (para mí las mejores) hasta discos de ópera y de jazz que pesaban medio kilo cada uno !! gracias 360, por traerme lindos recuerdos....


----------



## uruguay360

Uh, que bueno haberte acercado ese recuerdo ! yo también he sido comprador muchas veces a lo largo de los años ... Mecánica Popular !!! so la habré leído !!! que será de la vida de Pablínez, no ?


----------



## Pablito28

Acá ando... ayer unos perros me impidieron fotografiar el acertijo, hoy voy con todo...


----------



## uruguay360

En el bolso del fotógrafo no deben gfaltar dos huesos con un poquito de carne ...
vamos por ese acertijo prometedor ! yo ví uno interesante , iré en la semana...


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja, mepa que a esos pichichos les gustaban los huesos y carne humana...


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, en su defecto un tele de 300 mm ...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Guenas....

Mientras andan esquivando a los canes les dejo esta (disculpen que la foto no es muy buena pero estaba complicado, aunque por suerto no por perros )


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Alvaro, que interesante ... a la vista? dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Hola.
Si, a la vista. Y no es dentro de los bulevares.


----------



## Fernando A

Carrasco ?


----------



## Fernando A

Otra pregunta si me permite

Es una puerta ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No es Carrasco. Y si, es una puerta.


----------



## Fernando A

mmm Punta Gorda ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No.


----------



## Fernando A

Barrio costero ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Se ganó un si


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> ^^^^ Scotti, Muslera ?



No sabía que ya le habían puesto nombres de los jugadores de la selección a las calles... jejejeje.


No es ninguna de las que mencionaron, nombre de político.


----------



## uruguay360

Luis alberto de herrera y Millán


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, no tanto como Millán, pero ya que como ando en la misma que Don Alvarini se la voy a dar por buena, es al lado del Jardín Botánico.

Avanti Troesma, es su turno.


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol::lol:

A lo primero no entendia lo de los jugadores


:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
debo comunicarles que me retiro a leer a la cucha... los veo mañana .. sorry...


----------



## Alvaro_54

uruguay360 said:


> Vamos a ver que trae... esa foto de la puerta va a haber que charlarla con los dueños para hacerla bien ... a ver que trae don Pablínez ... buen acertijo Alvarenga...


Y si averiguás el nombre del escultor, comentalo porque me gustaría recordarlo.


----------



## uruguay360

Si, si, claro...


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, a ver que tal ...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¡pero que lindo edificio! ¿Newton Laconich, Troesma?.


¿Centro?.


----------



## uruguay360

Usted sabe que no... ni que decirle tengo que me tiré de cabeza sospechando ... pero no ..cuando ví la puerta supe que no era ... No es el centro ...


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas... era un esquina nomás... jejeje.

8 de Octubre y Papantanakis?? :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28

Me imaginé Troesma, la verdad que tiene toda la pinta. ¿Por el Parque Batlle?.


----------



## Tatito

Y hablando de 8 de Octubre, y que los tengo a los dos que saben de todo (ahora vienen Alvaro y Germán charruchi y me revientan, jeje), que es lo que hay en la manzana comprendida entre 8 de Octubre, Villademoros, Latorre y Alferez Real?? Por Google Eart detecto que es un enorme techo metálico que cubre casi toda la manzana, y mi curiosidad se debe a que el olor inmundo que inunda las calles que la rodean es insoportable... gracias.


.


----------



## uruguay360

Papantanakis no es la esquina correcta ...:lol::lol:
No es Parque Batlle ...
y es una esquina nomás !


----------



## Alvaro_54

buenas...

Pocitos?


----------



## uruguay360

Pocitos es correctísimo ... je..,. me repito un poco, disculpen, pero es lo que tengo !!!


----------



## Alvaro_54

26 de Marzo?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Alvaro...


----------



## Alvaro_54

mmmm, entonces no es el que pensaba, habrá que pensar mejor


----------



## uruguay360

La verdad es que es un edificio grande, como pueden apreciar, y nunca lo había visto, suponiendo que a ustedes les puede suceder lo mismo, fue que me animé a ponerlo entero y parece que no me equivoqué...


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> Y hablando de 8 de Octubre, y que los tengo a los dos que saben de todo (ahora vienen Alvaro y Germán charruchi y me revientan, jeje), que es lo que hay en la manzana comprendida entre 8 de Octubre, Villademoros, Latorre y Alferez Real?? Por Google Eart detecto que es un enorme techo metálico que cubre casi toda la manzana, y mi curiosidad se debe a que el olor inmundo que inunda las calles que la rodean es insoportable... gracias.
> 
> 
> .



No estoy seguro Tatín, pero creo que es una curtiembre.


¿Dentro de los Bvares?.


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Bueno, a ver que tal ...



Ah bueno traigo, ya que se develó que es Pocitos. ¿Calle paralela a la Rambla?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿Av. Brasil?


----------



## uruguay360

Allí estaba la vieja curtiembre de José Sarasola, y creo que ahora se llama Curtiembre Ultra como, dice Pablito, y es realmente llamativo ese bruto techo, es cierto, la otra vez mirando me sorprendió
Paralela u transversal, ni lo uno ni lo otro... oblicua le diría ...
No es Avernida Brasil... directamente no es una avenida, pero a pocos metros de una ...


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> No estoy seguro Tatín, pero creo que es una curtiembre.


Gracias Pablín por la respuesta kay:


.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Por nada Tatiño.

¿Libertad?.


----------



## uruguay360

no, no es Libertad, va ampliación ...


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿cerca de Rivera?


----------



## uruguay360

Uno que yo conozco pasó los 5.000 posts ... si, muy cerca ...


----------



## Alvaro_54

felicitaciones por los 5M 

¿Silvestre Blanco?


----------



## Pablito28

Pahhh... animal... ¡felicitaciones!, Leyna brinda con Ud .





​


----------



## Alvaro_54

ahhh.... luego de 10 minutos me di cuenta que estaba tomando cerveza 

Por llegar al post 620 me toca el mismo premio?


----------



## uruguay360

Epaaaa, epaaa, Leyna es mi prima... Silvestre Blanco es correcto, si quiere decir la esquina, feel free... muy bueno lo suyo...ya esperamos su acertijo...


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhh, cómo es Leyna, eh? re simpática...


----------



## Alvaro_54

obligado.... simon bolivar....?


bueno, voy a buscar algo...


----------



## uruguay360

esquina Coronel ASlegre, es decir, a metros de Avda Soca y de Avda Rivera, perfecto Alvarenga, lo esperamos.


----------



## Pablito28

Alvaro_54 said:


> (...)
> 
> Por llegar al post 620 me toca el mismo premio?



Parecido Don Alvarini:





​



:gossip:: Pasa que el Troesma es un poco celoso de su prima.



Le mando a Steffi .


----------



## Alvaro_54

Bueno, ahí va.... por si pecaron con Leyna


----------



## Alvaro_54

pablito28 said:


> Parecido Don Alvarini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gossip:: Pasa que el Troesma es un poco celoso de su prima.


ups... bueno, este....

gracias, gracias


----------



## uruguay360

:gossip: es que como dice el viejo proverbio persa...a la prima se le arrima...

la miércoles, no veo nada... dentro de bulevar?


----------



## Alvaro_54

jajaja

No, no es dentro de bulevar.


----------



## uruguay360

Prado...o inmediaciones ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No... voy a ampliar un poco porque quedo muy poca información


----------



## Alvaro_54




----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, sisi, mejoró la cosa ... interesante... no es barrio costero?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No, no es barrio costero... (para variar un poco )


----------



## uruguay360

Amézaga y Defensa ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si señor, la parroquia Nuestra Señora de la Merced. 

Todo suyo.


----------



## uruguay360

Que decirle....? me ha contagiado el fervor religioso ...


----------



## uruguay360

Buá ... se rajaron todos?


----------



## Alvaro_54

pa, eso si que no lo tengo visto....

fuera de los bulevares?


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhh siiiii, fuera de los bulevares !!!


----------



## Alvaro_54

y no es barrio costero...


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de Montevideo ?


----------



## uruguay360

buena pregunta Fer, muy fuera de Montevideo...


----------



## Fernando A

SALTO ?

Se enteraron que ahora la mafia se apodero del foro ?
:nocrook:


----------



## Fernando A

AHORA SON DOS MAFIOSOS AMIGOS BOLICHEROS LOS INTEGRANTES DE LA CUPULA DEL SSC


----------



## Fernando A

Para los que no se enteraron 

Les presento al "Capo" de ssc


----------



## uruguay360

Evidentemente el boliche es un Parva Domus, un Ateneo, un think tank, un Club Bilderberg, de aquí salen los grandes cerebros que terminan rigiendo los destinos del foro, como canta la barra bolichera... 
Del boliche salió el nuevo campeón !!!!
y dale dale, moderadores
y dale dale moderaDOR
porqueste año del boliche
salió el nuevo campeón !!!


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, que divino !!! yo matándome haciendo un post y aparece el Alvaro y me mata como un perro !!!

:gossip: escuche Pablito, mire yo voté por usté pa moderador pero mire que el Alvaro le quería serruchar el piso, le digo porque vió que yo siempre fiel a usté, no? se sabe...


----------



## Pablito28

:gossip:: sí sí Troesma yo sé, igual con Tatiño ya lo incluimos en la lista negra, en cualquier momento va pa fuera (?).


----------



## Alvaro_54

Hay delay parece 

Bueno, veamos esta:


----------



## Alvaro_54

uruguay360 said:


> Ahhh, que divino !!! yo matándome haciendo un post y aparece el Alvaro y me mata como un perro !!!
> 
> :gossip: escuche Pablito, mire yo voté por usté pa moderador pero mire que el Alvaro le quería serruchar el piso, le digo porque vió que yo siempre fiel a usté, no? se sabe...



jajaja, no se preocupe que no sirvo para moderar nada


----------



## Pablito28

Lindo _Art Decó_, ¿dentro de los Bvares?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

No, no es dentro de los bvares.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Barrio costero?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si señor.


----------



## uruguay360

Pablito28 said:


> :gossip:: sí sí Troesma yo sé, igual con Tatiño ya lo incluimos en la lista negra, en cualquier momento va pa fuera (?).



:gossip: segurooooo, ahí va. y sino de ultima llamamos a Don Tattone...

Es bueno este acertijo, lo tengo revisto.. pero no me acuerdo... dentro de bulevar?


----------



## Alvaro_54

hay delay nomas 

No es dentro de los bulevares y es barrio costero, por ahí estaban las preguntas...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Pocitos?.


----------



## uruguay360

Y para redondear el tema... estas diferencias que tenemos sólo se me ocurre una forma de solucionarlas... duelo criollo de Cerveza negra Mastra en un boliche apropiado ... despues del 9 de febrero, eso sí, que dicen ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Pocitos es correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

Edificio Público ? escuela?


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Troesma, acepto el duelo criollo .

¿Por Ellauri?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Cerca, pero no es Ellauri.


----------



## Alvaro_54

uruguay360 said:


> Edificio Público ? escuela?


Comercio en planta baja, vivienda en planta alta.


----------



## uruguay360

21 de setiembre


----------



## Alvaro_54

Cerca también de 21 de Setiembre, pero no es.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Tenga cuidado que se le van a escapar los pajaritos.... 

Lindo acertijo... pero ni idea... ¿dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## ElJaviReve

La casona del parque posadas??


----------



## Pablito28

Nass tardes... fuera de los Bvares y no es en el Parque Posadas.


----------



## uruguay360

Pablito28 said:


> ​


Sobre la calle Rivera?


----------



## uruguay360

y che ?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... no es sobre Av Rivera, Don Troesma.


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas 
Prado ?


----------



## uruguay360

sobre alguna avenida Pablito ?


----------



## Pablito28

No es en el Prado y es sobre una avenida, sí señor.


----------



## Fernando A

Pocitos


----------



## Pablito28

Pocitos es correcto Don Nandini.


----------



## SebaFun

A mi no me digan don... a mi me dicen Divo o joven Sebastian, se entendio?:bash:

:lol::rofl:


----------



## Fernando A

Don gato suena bien


----------



## Fernando A

Bvar Espana ?


----------



## NicoBolso

Avenida Brasil.


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass..., ni Bvar España ni Av Brasil, como pista les puedo decir que la avenida donde está el acertijo termina en una de las que mencionaron.


----------



## charruchi

Ellauri?


----------



## Fernando A

Sarmiento


----------



## NicoBolso

Soca // Ponce


----------



## Pablito28

Sarmiento es correcto Don Nandini, ¿se anima a tirar la esquina?.


----------



## Fernando A

Sarmiento y Bvar. Espana


----------



## Pablito28

^

No.


----------



## Fernando A

21 de setiembre


----------



## Pablito28

^

Tampoco.


----------



## Fernando A

antipatico

Luis de La 
Torre

:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Exacto Don Nandini, avanti, es su turno.


----------



## Fernando A

Me pongo los championes y salgo a buscar algo


----------



## Fernando A

Ya encontre


----------



## ElJaviReve

A la pepeta, la iglesia de tres cruces? y si no es, es una iglesia?


----------



## Fernando A

Si es una iglesia, pero no es la de Tres cruces


----------



## NicoBolso

Fernando A said:


> Me pongo los championes y salgo a buscar algo


Que espanto!!


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Dentro o afuera de la iglesia (supongo que afuera...)


----------



## URU_RODRI

Puede que sea en la Iglesia del Cerrito?


----------



## uruguay360

San Juan Bautista en Pocitos...


----------



## Fernando A

URU_RODRI said:


> Puede que sea en la Iglesia del Cerrito?


Esa misma Uru





> Dentro o afuera de la iglesia (supongo que afuera...)


Y es afuera de la iglesia





















Siga usted Uru


----------



## uruguay360

Uhhh, que bien !!! bueno, esperamos lo de Don Uru !


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Uhhh, que bien !!! bueno, esperamos lo de Don Uru !


Vio Troesma.....que yo no pongo interiores como acostumbra usted para complicarnos la existencia...:lol::lol::lol:


Me llamo la atencion esa estatua del Santuario, y no esperaba que lo adivinaran tan rapido.


----------



## uruguay360

Es que los Uru somos salados somos ...


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Es que los Uru somos salados somos ...


Veamos con que se aparece "el otro Uru" .......:lol:


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Disculpe, pero en La Unión no tenemos ningún local abandonado ... :lol::lol::lol:


Lo tomo como una pista...:lol:


Puede ser fuera de Montevideo ?

Las Piedras o Pando ?


----------



## Pablito28

La Ford de San Carlos.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahh la pipeta

Ya se 

Punta del Este


----------



## uruguay360

Sonamoooo, salió El Facón del Cilindroooo.... esato, la Ford de San Carlos... venga lo suyo...


----------



## Fernando A

:madwife::madwife::madwife:


----------



## Fernando A

Es que ya me estaba acercando....:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

^

No se preocupe Don Nandini, le cedo mi turno .


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo,si yo lo entiendo... sabe cuántas veces me lo ha hecho a mí...por favor !!

Si darán ganas de :madwife::madwife::madwife: ...
Alguien que recoja el guante... o algo parecido...


----------



## uruguay360

Se volvió a morir el hilo ?? la pucha che !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... bueno a ver que me dicen...


----------



## uruguay360

Una avenida con nombre de prócer tal vez ?


----------



## Pablito28

Satamente, Troesma... se acerca _El Facón de La Unión_...


----------



## uruguay360

Atajesé este puntazo... San Martín esquina Martín García... veremos...


----------



## Pablito28

Correcto Troesma, avanti... me dijo que tenía un tanque para publicar, ¿puede ser?.


----------



## uruguay360

El tanque sabe que no lo tengo acá, tiene razón , se lo voya a deber







unos días... fijesé en estos muchachos...


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota..., parece el afiche de _La Cumparsita_; ¿Montevideo, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Es en Montevideo, clarooo !!! no pensará que yo voy andar poniendo cosas del interior !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Nooo..., como voy a pensar eso. ¿Dentro de los Bvares, Troesma?.


Dele una vichada al siguiente hilo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88919184#post88919184


----------



## uruguay360

Ssiiisi, dentro de los bulevares!
Uhhh fenómeno, muchas gfracias! como siempre, las buenas intenciones terminan a nivel de la carteleria! igual quedó buenisimo !! cien veces mejor que lo que estaba


----------



## Pablito28

^

Lamentablemente sí, Troesma a pesar de la normativa municipal al respecto... en fin.

¿Centro?.


----------



## uruguay360

Ehhh, nono, pero no tan lejos de allí ...


----------



## Pablito28

Y... bueno Cordón...


----------



## uruguay360

mmmmno... por ahi por ahi, pal norte, mire... sabe... lo voya tener que abandonar hasta mañana ... me duermo temprano, arranco muuuy temprano mañana, viño lo que trajo la feria hoy Pablito, no vi lo que me contestó ...


----------



## Pablito28

No pasa nada Troesma, vaya tranqui... ¿Dónde me dejó lo que compró hoy?.

Edito, ya le respondí Troesma, excelente compra sobretodo por el precio que lo compró respecto al precio que muestra en la página del enlace.


----------



## ElJaviReve

uruguay360 said:


> El tanque sabe que no lo tengo acá, tiene razón , se lo voya a deber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unos días... fijesé en estos muchachos...


Esa es la tapa del disco de "La Cumparsita"!!! me arriesgaría a decir Palacio Salvo...


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Javi, está vinculado a La Cumparsita , efectivamente, pero no está en el Palacio Salvo, sino más al norte... dentro de los bulevares... bueno Pablito, considere un precio realista unos 600 pesos, ese es medio delirante creo...


----------



## ElJaviReve

^^ Y puede ser que esté en una de las placitas del Palacio Lesgislativo?


----------



## uruguay360

No Javi, pero es en ese barrio...


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿Como anda la muchachada y la -da?

Se ve que perdí el entrenamiento porque no tengo la más p...álida idea de donde es eso


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo le va Don Alvarini?, que gusto leerlo de nuevo .

Yo creo que es hora de pedirle una ampliación al Troesma.


----------



## ElJaviReve

Torre de Antel, estación de tren, o inmediaciones?


----------



## uruguay360

Sabe que se la voy a deber , recuerde que me hallo en pleno proceso de trabajamiento !!!


----------



## Pablito28

^

A la perinola, tiene razón Troesma, por mi parte aguardo que regrese al pago entonces.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, no es pa tanto, pero hasta la noche no habria remedio... si quiere alguien seguir con otro acertijo...


----------



## Pablito28

Pero mire mientras tanto nos tomamos unas _cañas_ y vamos armando la picada...












http://noticiasturisticas.blogspot.com/2011/07/el-pueblo-con-mas-bares-por-habitante.html












http://blogs.tn.com.ar/gastronomia/


----------



## uruguay360

a la pelotita... le fallé miserablemente ayer, caí seco...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Parece que fuimos varios...

Edificio público?


----------



## NicoBolso

¿IPA?


----------



## uruguay360

No es un edificio público , no está sobre una avenida y tampoco está lejos del Ipa, en un radio de unas 8 cuadras diría...


----------



## uruguay360

Con una aproximacion, al no poder darles una ampliacion, nos damos por satisfechos...


----------



## Pablito28

Noss díass...

¿Puede ser una fábrica?.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Es el mural que está en (o cerca de) el Colegio Sagrada Familia?


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, tenemos un ganador, ... está a dos cuadras de la sagrada familia...por la calle que corta yaguarón, perdonen pero no tengo mas datos por mi situacion laboral... su turno Nico...


----------



## NicoBolso

:banana:


----------



## Alvaro_54

Figurita repetida


----------



## uruguay360

correcto... usté estuvo revisando los archivos don Alvarini, porque eso es de antes que usté se apropincuara por aquí !!! jeje


----------



## Alvaro_54

jaja hace un tiempo estuve mirando algunos post viejos para tratar de no repetir cosas.... pero igual no me acuerdo y ando con poco tiempo para buscar... así que pueden seguir con el acertijo nomas


----------



## ElJaviReve

Club Stocolmo?


----------



## NicoBolso

Nones

No tengo tiempo de andar buscando y recortando fotos en la oficina, déjenme en paz :lol:


----------



## Tatito

Es que el acertijo ya ha pasado por acá... por eso Alvaro y Uru360 que son unos caballeros, dieron un elegante paso al costado, pero eso de tener escrúpulos no es compatible con una alimaña de Belvedere, jejeje...

Colonia y Germán Barbato.


.


----------



## NicoBolso

:horse: Adelante Tato


----------



## Tatito

.


----------



## uruguay360

A la miércoles! a éste no lo registro ... Centro Cordón Don Tattone ?


----------



## Tatito

Jeje... menos mal que no lo registrás, ya le pegaste al barrio, si lo registrás me decís la calle, el número de puerta y como se llama el que le lleva el diario :lol::lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Jeee, dejesé ....! si usted tiene alquilada la zona y no deja entrar a nadie...!!! ahora empiezan las patinadas... Centro..? norte?


----------



## Tatito

No patinó tanto de arranque, digamos que no es ese barrio pero está cerca, dentro del hermano que dijo antes 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Cordón entonces... zona norte¡ paralela a 18?


----------



## Tatito

Correcto... jeje.


.


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?.


----------



## Tatito

Buenas Pablín, aca a pico seco... ni mate hay. Tiré un acertijo pero el Troésma zorro viejo juega al gato y al ratón con uno que humildemente participa :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno, menos mal que estoy armando el mate .










http://peho.typepad.com/chili_und_ciabatta/2005/07/imbb_17_taste_t.html




¿Será por Colonia o Mercedes?.


----------



## uruguay360

Pablitoooo !!! cómo anda??? saldrá una ampliación visual maestro?


----------



## Pablito28

Todo de lujo Troesma ¿y Ud?. ¿Anda por el este todavía?.


----------



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


> http://peho.typepad.com/chili_und_ciabatta/2005/07/imbb_17_taste_t.html


^^

Vos sos el de pantaloncitos a cuadros y remera roja? jejeje


.


----------



## Tatito

Por Colonia es correcto Pablín... pero no tengo ampliación visual ya que la otra imágen que tengo devela el acertijo... jeje.


.


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... bueno entonces Colonia entre Tacuarembó y Vazquez.


----------



## Tatito

^ 

Efectivamente señor... es Colonia esquina Vazquez, un local comercial de audio profesional que la tiene bien mantenida por suerte.











Avanti!


.


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo, ya dejo algo.


----------



## Pablito28




----------



## uruguay360

Pero no sea peleadorrrr !!! cómo la sacamos, usté dice por el color.... vió,.. y despues me hacen fama a mi y mientras el Fascon del Cilindro los pela a todos!"!! lo peor que esa la vi ... será por el prado o adyacencias<?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajajajaja... no no estoy seguro que la vio más de 1000 veces por dos motivos, es un edificio muy particular y está frente a otro muy particular.

No es Prado.


----------



## uruguay360

cordón, Eduardo Acevedo frente al IAVA...


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajajaja... viste.

Avanti.


----------



## uruguay360

Deme un ratito, ese edificio alguna VEZ LO SUBIMOS? creo que si, no? hoy en Montevideo, frente al estuario... pero mañana vuelvo al Atlántico.. muy rico el mate Pablínez...


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Troesma, la verdad que no me acuerdo si lo subimos.


----------



## uruguay360

a ver que tal? es lo que tenemos en el momento...


----------



## uruguay360

Paaa, quedó muy fácil....


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... pasa.

Mercedes y Av del Libertador.


----------



## uruguay360

me regalé mal .... y el Facón estaba alerta... lo suyo... linda firma la de Lebrato, eh? sobre todo la " y " , no?


----------



## Pablito28

^

A vos por preguntar.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a vos te toca Nico...es la regla del juego..o te olvidaste? :lol:...quien pregunta la queda.

esperamos tu foto...


----------



## NicoBolso

Ok, pero estoy en la oficina así que tengan la amabilidad de esperar...


----------



## uruguay360

esto se llama trabajar ... :lol::lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas buenas!!!


y Nico? nada?


----------



## NicoBolso

Perdón!
Pongo lo único que encontré, es casi regalado


----------



## Tatito

Esa es la horrenda pared de Colonia y Fernandez Crespo donde hay un local de Antel frente al BPS??



.


----------



## ElJaviReve

^^Yo iba a decir una de las paredes exteriores del cementerio del Buceo, pero parece demasiado seguro Tatito. :lol:


----------



## NicoBolso

Correcto Tato. Ya de paso alguien podría explicarme porqué se ve así esa pared del BHU/DGI.


----------



## Tatito

^ 

Ni idea pero la verdad que es horrenda esa pared :yes:

Che, que desierto que está esto, no apareció nadie en todo el día...

Bueno, yo dejo un acertijo pero aviso que mañana durante el dia no voy a estar conectado, asi que lo sacan, o no lo saca nadie, jueguen con otro nomás que yo ya me cobraré el turno en otro momento con mas tiempo. Ta?











.


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss. ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

como le va Edu...espero que bien, te dejo mis saludos.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Cachi !!! no te vayas hermano... ha nacido una esperanza ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaja acá estoy troesma...ahora que lo encuentro, ya me dio ganas de entrarle a una muzza!!:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no viste como quedo la obra de ott en la calle tacuari? fijate

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515923&highlight=boca+juniors&page=24


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, vos sabés que ese edificio no me gusta nada, ma planta baja me parece muy atorranta, las medianeras feas, pa mi, sincermanete, tá robando la plata...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

seee totalmente...pero bueh.No deja de ser algo un poco fuera de lo comun.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿trajo los cajones para ir embalando las cosas, Troesma?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uhh ya estamos cerca de la mudanza?...que lo pario!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Y traje los cajones de la última mudanza, que pobreza este Adiviná , eh? andamos a la miseria... voy a buscar en los cajones... cómo está Buenos Aires Cachi?


----------

